# pigeon toys?



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I got some ideas for some pigeon toys from another list, but I was wondering what y'all do for your pigeons' toys? I know Cielo likes the big jacks I got at the dollar store (although he wasn't too sure about them at first), and he *loves* buttons. I got a bunch in bright rainbow colors that he picks up, tosses down, etc. 

What else do your pigeons love to play with?

Rach


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Dudley loves his stuffed animals but most of all he likes those cat balls with the bells in them! I get the type with holes so he can grab them and swing them around before tossing it only to chase it and do it all over again.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Dudley loves his stuffed animals but most of all he likes those cat balls with the bells in them! I get the type with holes so he can grab them and swing them around before tossing it only to chase it and do it all over again.


After reading this thread, I tied a catball to a rubber band and tied the other end to the side of the cage and Target loves it! He was afraid of it at first because I first tied it dangling from the roof of the cage and his pecking caused it to swing in his direction, causing much flapping and peeping, but now that I moved it to the side of the cage, he's beating it up, LOL! Thanks for sharing this great idea


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

YIPPEEEEE! That's great, it sounds like your pidgie is having a lot of fun! Try putting one on the ground and see if your little one will chase it.
Here's Duds swinging his around before he tossed it. These things can keep a bored pigeon busy for a while


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PETE, All DUDLEY needs now is a basketball net so he can shoot baskets. GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's lovely, Pete!

The way he got his eyes closed in determination is just so funny 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, I love that picture. Keep it in mind for next year's photo competition.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Pete, That's one cute photo!

Well, I have "toys" for my pigeons, they use the "toys" for extracurricular activities.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete...YOU'RE BACK! 

First: GREAT picture of Dudley. Now that's what I call a DETERMINED PIJ!! He's the GREATEST!

Second: Check out "Breakfast Time!" You're LATE!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Great pic so cute lol.

The only thing Argranade playes with is the Mirror he jumps at it slapping it dancing around he runs in the house any chance he gets bam!! hes in the basement at the large Mirror lol.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words! I know I have a happy pidge when I hear non stop jingling


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Try a koosh ball. Of course, it may turn into a mating partner as it did for my big guy, but he had a lot of fun throwing it around and pecking it before he did the deed with it.


----------

